# feta?



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

my feta recipe calls for 1 packet mesophilic starter, i read somewhere i can use buttermilk instead. how much do i use??? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

My recipe books says 1/4 cup for the buttermilk for the feta. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

Quick question...so I use the regular feta recipe, but add buttermilk instead of the starter? Can I use any old buttermilk from the store? I am going to try this tonight! Woo-hippity hoo!
Joan :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes you can.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think the lowfat works as well so make sure you buy the regular and try and get the freshest one available.

Paula


----------

